# "DSP param" error



## fridolin (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am currently setting up my Sevcon Dragon8 controller to replace my Sevcon Gen4 Size 6. Since the G4S6 worked perfectly I transferred most of my settings. After a little while of tweaking I was able to clear all errors but one: *"0x4f55 DSP param" *The fault description says, the parameter thats out of range is displayed in register 0x5621 but it didn't.
What could be the cause for this error and how can I clear it?

Thanks in advance,

Fridolin


----------

